# I need a diagnosis !



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I got this 3 inch elong three day's ago. His tank water in O amonia, O nitrites, Ph 8, and clear. When i got him his fins were as you see them. I need to know if this is fin rott or something else.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont know if it is fin rot??? but,
Some of my fish that I get in are sometimes alittle beat-up but they heal great and really fast ...
Add some salt, give him some love and he should be straight..


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

did you buy him from a LFS? or was it shipped that way??

if LFS...take back...if shipped to you...call shipper and give crap


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

He was shipped from Ash but i dont want to be a whiner because the first one was died and he sent this one for free.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It doesn't look like fin rot YET. Many of the newly wild caught specimens usually get shipped in that condition. Fortunately, the fins grow back quickly and the fish gets its weight back pretty easily once it starts eating. At this point, water quality, a quality diet (do not overfeed), and a stress free environment are the most important issues. Keep an eye out for infection (fins eroding, cloudy eyes, or body sores).


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Don H. , to create a stress free enviro should i : keep lights off, shut off power head, and give him something other than feeders?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Turn off the lights, put in some clean feeders, and leave him alone. As for the powerhead, using it is fine as long as there's a spot where he can get away from the current.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

dont forget mela-fix.....helps!!!!!


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I think i want to let him heal naturally, but if I dont see a chang soon he's gonna have to drop um and bend over....


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

crownfire said:


> I think i want to let him heal naturally, but if I dont see a chang soon he's gonna have to drop um and bend over....










yuuuck


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> crownfire said:
> 
> 
> > I think i want to let him heal naturally, but if I dont see a chang soon he's gonna have to drop um and bend over....
> ...


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)




----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

These fish have truly amazing healing abilities. His fins are allmost 100% after 5 day's with no chemiacals.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

glad to hear...he's nice looking


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Here he is 7 day's later fatter and complete fin regrowth......


----------

